# The Walking Dead Season 6



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

"Simply put, there is a vast ocean of shit that you people don't know shit about. Slippy knows every fine grain of said shit...and then some..."

The Walking Dead new season starts in a few minutes...enjoy.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ever since I turned my wife onto AR's, she turned me on to zombies. She is all in on tonight, I will have to pay attention as well. 

The local gun range has a zombie night. moving targets with strobe lights. Accuracy gets the zombie t shirt.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Pretty freaking awesome season ender


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It's been set on the DVR since last week.


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

52 minutes to go. Stupid Pacific Standard Time...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Stillacitizen2!

A great Patriot ladies and gentlemen. ^^^^^^


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Watched it. Pass the ketchup.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I'm sure the season will be excellent but I found the opener to be too 'busy' with all the flashbacks.


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

Im still ticked off that somone went and cancelled AMC while I wasnt looking. Only series ive been waiting for. But I have two dozen music channels


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Blackcat said:


> Im still ticked off that somone went and cancelled AMC while I wasnt looking. Only series ive been waiting for. But I have two dozen music channels


have you tried couch tuner? the shows appear on there faster that my pacific time zone and it is free.

follow the link

http://http://www.couchtuner.la/watch-the-walking-dead-online1/


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> have you tried couch tuner? the shows appear on there faster that my pacific time zone and it is free.
> 
> follow the link
> 
> http://http://www.couchtuner.la/watch-the-walking-dead-online1/


Oh nice thanks! Ill check that out


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Awesome, they are slightly following the comic book series, but I wont tell.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

So what do you guys think about Rick's transformation?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Awesome, they are slightly following the comic book series, but I wont tell.


My daughter gets the comic books, her question is when is HAM is going to appear on screen.
She loves madmen also..


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> So what do you guys think about Rick's transformation?


I don't know that I'd call it a transformation. To me, he's the same Rick.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I don't know that I'd call it a transformation. To me, he's the same Rick.


Yeah, IMO he had a "liberal moment" then went back to what he needs to be.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

So who do you think set off the horn?? I betting on the kid whose dad Rick killed or the Wolverines.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

Thoughts:
Congresswoman, to prove how strong the walls were, how great of an engineer her husband was, and that they don't need rick's help (and maybe to kill him) after loosing both of her family members.
Gabriel has been acting like lazy saboteur for most of season 5.
Not the kid, his family still lives there. 
Could also be something completely left field, call for help, an accident, sabotage from another nearby group, other


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Chipper said:


> So who do you think set off the horn?? I betting on the kid whose dad Rick killed or the Wolverines.


The wolves is my bet.I will have to watch that episode again as I alway do.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If it's coming from Alexandria, it's either an emergency signal or a death wish.
For emergency, I'm betting on Carl. (The "wolves" are attacking)
For death wish, Gabriel. They should have left him at the church. Let his "flock" deal with him.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

still think daryl has a rat face no lips and tiny eyes what women go goofy for him is still beyond me.
had to watch it again its still not the best season premiere I feel days gone bye still the best one yet but its good.
I am waiting for the episode if the rumors ate true glen is doing to bite to big one like he does in the comics by nagen
and this season willing to bet maggie gets to have a bun in the oven or the next


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Days Gone Bye is hard to top, the whole first season was really good.

The latest episode was decent. This season seems promising too.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

next season or season after I think would be best if they add the other communities and Ezekiel with Shiva so women can go gaga's over him like they do now with daryl 
those who don't know who is shiva its Ezekiel's tiger which I don't think they add his pet with all the commotion that go's on at TWD sets


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I think rat faces are what's in these days.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

I better get whiskers so I can be cool


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

W.T.F???

GLEN!! NOoooOOoooOO!!

It's not true.....I refuse to believe it. Nicolas is on top, glen is not getting eaten. He's gonna wake up in the RV. With Dale.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> W.T.F???
> 
> GLEN!! NOoooOOoooOO!!
> 
> It's not true.....I refuse to believe it. Nicolas is on top, glen is not getting eaten. He's gonna wake up in the RV. With Dale.


I noticed that Glen was not getting eaten as well. Curious how the zombies are not ripping/biting his face while he cries? I bet he is saved.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I noticed that Glen was not getting eaten as well. Curious how the zombies are not ripping/biting his face while he cries? I bet he is saved.


I call BS if he is. Theres not a chance you could get out of that without help.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

Just wishful thinking.
No way out of that, and he clearly can't roll under the dumpster.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Did they have sweet and sour or just duck sauce?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> I call BS if he is. Theres not a chance you could get out of that without help.


I have no problem being wrong if I am, but the shirt color of the man being eaten is not that of Glen's, Glen's face is not being destroyed, they break away from the scene without conclusive evidence and the director said on Talking Dead that Glen would show up back at times in some manner on the show. I think most would tak this last piece to mean flash-back, but who knows.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I have no problem being wrong if I am, but the shirt color of the man being eaten is not that of Glen's, Glen's face is not being destroyed, they break away from the scene without conclusive evidence and the director said on Talking Dead that Glen would show up back at times in some manner on the show. I think most would tak this last piece to mean flash-back, but who knows.


No right or wrong when it comes to guessing about a tv show  he was one of my favs. Pizza boy with more gall than a trained professional. By my estimation there is truth in that type of human character, and i will always pray for the underdog first.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

If they do keep the Glen character, I am looking forward to seeing how they pull it off.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Crap.... you mean I am missing this debate on Glen's unexpected death? That's what happens when you work for a living...... anyway interesting you guys think he might make it. I don't do comics and nor sure why someone would, but i have been wrong at least a couple times..... anyway the IT guy at work says he meets a more sinister death in the comics.... I didn't ask how.

Any comic book fans?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Well, Watchman, I think you should have given a spoiler alert. :21:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Well, Watchman, I think you should have given a spoiler alert. :21:


My work partner (darn he is just a geeky IT guy) says the comic book series is similar but has major differences. Other characters we aren't seeing and some of our heroes' are not as glamorous in the comics. There are also different encounters we have not seen. I guess just like everything else... TWD has been all Hollywooded up for us.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Glen was not listed in the " in memoriam " segment of the talking dead. I bet he rolls under the dumpster and breaks through the floor and into the dumpster. He then waits for the heard to move along and makes his escape. Kinda like how Rick got in the tank when he got trapped. Remember how he called Rick a dumbass on the radio. He called him that the first time they made contact. Also he may still have his radio with him so he can call for help. If he is able to get in the dumpster and he has that radio, he may have a chance


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

I am being teased by my wives for not believing glen is not dead.
we has a bet going on that glen is alive
ALIVE I SAY ALIVE!!!
you think they be a help hotline if he is dead they had one for beth which is scary


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

gambit said:


> I am being teased by *my wives *for not believing glen is not dead.
> we has a bet going on that glen is alive
> ALIVE I SAY ALIVE!!!
> you think they be a help hotline if he is dead they had one for beth which is scary


Umm Gambit with that new cooking show you just started...... who is going to keep all your wives ^^^^^^ happy? And....... just how many do you have stashed upthere in the Kentucky mountains?


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I read some of the graphic novels early on but didnt keep up with it. Rick should have lost his hand to the govenor. The girls that carol and tyrese were watching died very differently - there are many changes that i have seen. Both are equally creepy and disturbed. 

I will predict that Alexandria will fall. And rick and whomever makes the cut from that batch will move on. 

Oh ya, in the graphic novels ricks baby died at prison along with his wife who didnt make the escape during the attack and zombie attack that came with it. She didnt die giving birth but rather after when they were trying to escape. Both judith and his wife get eaten. 

So lots of differences.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

6811 said:


> Glen was not listed in the " in memoriam " segment of the talking dead. I bet he rolls under the dumpster and breaks through the floor and into the dumpster. He then waits for the heard to move along and makes his escape. Kinda like how Rick got in the tank when he got trapped. Remember how he called Rick a dumbass on the radio. He called him that the first time they made contact. Also he may still have his radio with him so he can call for help. If he is able to get in the dumpster and he has that radio, he may have a chance


Glenn will be back in some sort of way,Quoted by Scott Gimpel,on the talking dead.

"In some way we will see Glenn - some version of Glenn or (_parts)_ of Glenn - again. Either in flashback or the current story to help complete the story."...Parts?!.

So,there.guess we will have to wait and see.90 minute episode next sunday!.Personally,I think the walkers ate Nicolas.


----------



## K9 Prepper (Jan 9, 2015)

I truly think Glenn is dead. There was just way to many walkers for him to escape in any way. Even if he's cover in nicks blood it's fresh human blood not walker blood. If he some how crawls under the dumpster he's trapped there. I just don't see Glen surviving.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

IMO that would be the most heinous way for Glenn to die. The other guy knocks him over committing suicide and he falls to his death. 

He would lay there getting eaten and no one would ever know where he was or what happened to him. I almost think it would be too brutal for him to die that way certainly there's a chance something else might happen. But it doesn't look good.

Perhaps the other guy fell on top of him and they began to eat him first and somehow Glenn will manage to escape.

Looks like we'll have to wait until next week...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

K9 Prepper said:


> I truly think Glenn is dead. There was just way to many walkers for him to escape in any way. Even if he's cover in nicks blood it's fresh human blood not walker blood. If he some how crawls under the dumpster he's trapped there. I just don't see Glen surviving.


K9........... Never forget. This is Hollywood, land of lies, deceit, and horseshit. Anything is possible.


----------



## K9 Prepper (Jan 9, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> K9........... Never forget. This is Hollywood, land of lies, deceit, and horseshit. Anything is possible.


That's is true lol. Anything is possible in hollywood.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I heard Rick dies this week.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish is starting nasty rumors again.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Mish is starting nasty rumors again.


I would never!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> I heard Rick dies this week.


Who's Rick?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish's boyfriend. Poor guy doesn't even know his time is up. I think Mish is a "Basic Instinct" wanna be.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I had to fly out/in the Atlanta airport this week and made a swing by the town of Senoia, GA where The Walking Dead is filmed. They had some set crews building a bunch of sets and the local LEO had the roads into the area of town called "Alexandria" roped off.

You may remember the season with the Governor? In the town of "Woodbury"? Well that was filmed in downtown Senoia, GA about 300 yards from the town of "Alexandria", which is a relatively new subdivision right next to the town square area. The local restaurants all have pictures of cast and crew members. 

Anyway, if you happen to make it to metro Atlanta, check out Senoia, GA if you're a Walking Dead fan...Pretty cool.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Sounds like a place I'd like to travel to - music movies and tv aren't just the stars - there are a hundreds of people supporting the main cast that make them what they are. I like to see that in action.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

I pretty sure glen will live so they can introduce negan in this season or next
meggie going to get knocked up
then they do a huge mind f*ck they have glen tied up with negan with the baseball bat to smash his head in like the comics but then bam some how he will live just to say HAHA to fans
but in the comics rick gets his hand sawed off buy the governor soin this season that really deep cut he has now might mean it is going to come off
this is my 2 cents of a man whos screws are to tight


----------



## coldbluesteel (Dec 23, 2013)

Mish said:


> So what do you guys think about Rick's transformation?


Rick is now Shane


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The second half of The Walking Dead starts tonight with Season 6 Episode 9. Me and Mrs S have been watching some of the old episodes on TWD marathon. Looking forward to seeing the new episodes. :stick:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The Walking Dead, I love it and I hate it all at the same time. It seems to be a split between macho "kill 'em all" and chick "touchy-feely".
But, it is one of the best zombie shows that I know of. It is as good as Romero's stuff.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

MisterMills357 said:


> The Walking Dead, I love it and I hate it all at the same time. It seems to be a split between macho "kill 'em all" and chick "touchy-feely".
> But, it is one of the best zombie shows that I know of. It is as good as Romero's stuff.


I feel you there. Its all about killing zombies or fighting bad guys for one show then cry about our feelings for the next month then another big fight.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I feel you there. Its all about killing zombies or fighting bad guys for one show then cry about our feelings for the next month then another big fight.


Maybe they are trying to warn us to make Kleenex part of our preps.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> The second half of The Walking Dead starts tonight with Season 6 Episode 9. Me and Mrs S have been watching some of the old episodes on TWD marathon. Looking forward to seeing the new episodes. :stick:


Yep, that next up for me and the Mrs also. Been out of town all weekend and returning to catch *her must see show*...well other than the med shows she watches likes Gray's Anatomy....... you would think she gets enough of the hospital OR at her work everyday in surgery...... but she lives for it.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

I almost feel like a little kid at xmas with the new episodes starting tonight.
Party supplies and munchies ready to go.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Tuned in for this weeks show.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Good episode tonight. Daryl stuck it to the motorcycle gang.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

it was good episode and having carl an eye like in the comics is a good call but they do at times stick to the comic version but with a twist in some shape or form
I am betting that darly is going to die or carol by negan , in the comic's glen is killed by being bashed in the head by negan using Lucille (barbwire baseball bat) I feel this time they have darly or carol be on the end of Lucille or if they stick to it being glen it will be after Meggie gives birth .
I am still looking forward to seeing how they have characters such as Ezekiel and if they add Alpha this season would be mind f**king due to her character is f**ked up again if they stick to the comic book version then if they do add shiva this would be pretty cool to see how they add a tiger real or CGI.
bets are darly or carol will be dead at the end of this season.
best I head back to my kiddie pool of shame before people fine out I am nerdish


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

I freaking love that show, it just doesnt get any better!.......still a little pissed that they killed of Shane and Merle Characters.....


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Plumbum said:


> I freaking love that show, it just doesnt get any better!.......still a little pissed that they killed of Shane and Merle Characters.....


I'm predicting the Governor isn't dead and will make a return. It sucked when they killed off Hershel too.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

It was a good opener.worth the wait for sure!.


----------



## Labello (Jan 31, 2016)

I really love this show. The AMC made a big deal of it. After X-files this was the real refreshment in the sea of dramas, sitcoms and crime. Really good show made by Frank Darabont director of my favorite movie The Green Mile.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Prepper News said:


> I'm predicting the Governor isn't dead and will make a return. It sucked when they killed off Hershel too.


how the hell could they bring back the Governor character?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

that's is bad as witches and vampires ,werewolf's , ghost , is this what life is really all about ?????? LMAO


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Great episode. What can you say - the rest of the season will probably be boring. Glen was saved - again - and I am guessing that will run out soon.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> how the hell could they bring back the Governor character?


Gabrielle Giffords: Doctors Say Surviving Gunshot to Head is Possible - ABC News


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Either the zombies are getting stupider or the gang is getting better at killing them in mass quantities while being surrounded.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Prepper News said:


> Gabrielle Giffords: Doctors Say Surviving Gunshot to Head is Possible - ABC News


joke????


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Great episode. What can you say - the rest of the season will probably be boring. Glen was saved - again - and I am guessing that will run out soon.


when that chubby asian guy from Lost and now Hawaii Five-O shows on the cast - Glen is walker bait again .... they need an asian in the cast to get rating in the Asian Rim ....

if the blacks don't step up their viewer participation - the last couple of black cast members are getting bite off the program

not at all sure why the gang moves on from the DC area - but next season is being shot farther north outside Philly


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The episode was pretty good, but predictable. I still have to remind myself to let the fake/fictional things go.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I thought they were going to kill off Glen. The "let's trick the audience" crap from the beginning of the season would have set it up perfectly.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I thought they were going to kill off Glen. The "let's trick the audience" crap from the beginning of the season would have set it up perfectly.


Oh, don't worry. Glenn's fate was sealed the first time we heard the name Negan.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

While I understand how many people love this series, I have never watched after S01E01. 

There are many other series that I much prefer over the zombie series and movies.

Game of Thrones
Black Sails
Vikings
The Americans
Fortitude (British)
Fargo (the TV Series)
Homeland

Glad that those who are into Zombies have a series though!


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

SittingElf said:


> While I understand how many people love this series, I have never watched after S01E01.
> 
> There are many other series that I much prefer over the zombie series and movies.
> 
> ...


TWD could become all too real. We already have zombies everywhere...walking around staring at their phones. Just wait until they don't have food or their meds.

Vikings is a good show. Another good one was Revolution....Last Resort was pretty interesting too.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

That was a horrible episode last night. It watched like some liberal acid trip of stupidity. Anyone else think so?


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I much prefer the first few seasons, but still watch now. I actually thought the pilot episode was great, as the rest of season 1. Even friends who didn't like the genre liked the beginning of the series, but most have grown bored at this point.

I just wonder now how many seasons are left before it becomes stale for even the die hard fans.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

turbo6 said:


> I much prefer the first few seasons, but still watch now. I actually thought the pilot episode was great, as the rest of season 1. Even friends who didn't like the genre liked the beginning of the series, but most have grown bored at this point.
> 
> I just wonder now how many seasons are left before it becomes stale for even the die hard fans.


If we keep having episodes like yesterday and most of this season, I will lose interest quickly.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

RedLion said:


> If we keep having episodes like yesterday and most of this season, I will lose interest quickly.


Wife and I didn't like it all that much. It was almost slap-stick in some parts. More and more we see holes in the logistics and action sequences... like no one is paying attention to the details in the production end of things. At the point it becomes frustrating to watch, we'll stop.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

You people are a tough crowd. Although not the best episode I thought it was okay. They can't all be winners. Besides, that ep. did exactly what it was supposed to do...1. Introduce Jesus 2. Introduce Rick and Michonne becoming "a thing". 3. Establish that Carl is no longer a boy. 

I will admit, I was half expecting to hear the Benny Hill chase music during the scene in the field chasing Jesus around.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't have cable! I have to wait till the fall to see the last season on Netflix! FML!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

pakrat said:


> Wife and I didn't like it all that much. It was almost slap-stick in some parts. More and more we see holes in the logistics and action sequences... like no one is paying attention to the details in the production end of things. At the point it becomes frustrating to watch, we'll stop.


You accurately described my thoughts as well. If I ever was able to make a movie or TV series I would insist as much as possible on authenticity and brining in experts of all types to drive accuracy.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

When are these "survivors" going to learn?
You NEVER STOP on the way home from a loot run.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RedLion said:


> That was a horrible episode last night. It watched like some liberal acid trip of stupidity. Anyone else think so?


Here's my take on the last episode;

I would have shot it in the same film as they shoot sitcoms! That's what I thought when the episode opened up and Micchonne was in a bathrobe with her hair in a towell, Rick getting ready to go to "work" and Carl acting like their teenage son.

It had all the aspects of a sitcom to add to the oddity of the series. I thought it was brilliant.

(But then again I was pretty deep into some grade "A" Bourbon after watching the NASCAR race...so what do I know!?!?!


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

The issue with 1 good episode, then a crappier one is that in a few more, it's over for the season...the 1st and last episodes are usually good; the rest, like this past one, well....not so much


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> When are these "survivors" going to learn?
> You NEVER STOP on the way home from a loot run.


And why "come back for the other car" when there were two of them!


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Daryl and Rick had to get their 5K run in...feet must have been killing them in those boots.

Was I the only one thinking how nasty 5-7 year old soda tastes?


----------



## RUSH25 (Nov 20, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> And why "come back for the other car" when there were two of them!


I was thinking the same thing. 2 folks, 2 vehicles


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Prepper News said:


> Daryl and Rick had to get their 5K run in...feet must have been killing them in those boots.
> 
> Was I the only one thinking how nasty 5-7 year old soda tastes?


in Walking Dead time it hasn't been that long .... maybe 2 years at the very most


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

2 winters that's it. 

Seems everyone they run into is a nut job willing to kill you for a snickers bar and a roll or toilet paper. I love how it plays off reality.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Michael_Js said:


> The issue with 1 good episode, then a crappier one is that in a few more, it's over for the season...the 1st and last episodes are usually good; the rest, like this past one, well....not so much


the director of this last episode has been the major director for the Fear the Walking Dead spin off ... it tends to show


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> in Walking Dead time it hasn't been that long .... maybe 2 years at the very most


Ah...Carl growing up so fast makes it seem longer.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Prepper News said:


> Ah...Carl growing up so fast makes it seem longer.


No kidding, aging 6 years in only 2 will do that. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

The new guy is hot...just sayin


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> The new guy is hot...just sayin


Admittedly, not understanding anything about the New Guy Hot Scale that Mish refers to...I think we just learned exactly why Mish's signature line from Slippy exists...

WTF? See below.

View attachment 15073


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Admittedly, not understanding anything about the New Guy Hot Scale that Mish refers to...I think we just learned exactly why Mish's signature line from Slippy exists...
> 
> WTF? See below.
> 
> View attachment 15073


He's a diamond in the rough!!! Those eyes!!! Mmmmmmm!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> He's a diamond in the rough!!! Those eyes!!! Mmmmmmm!
> View attachment 15074


I am so glad that the Lord did not "bless" me with a daughter...:whew:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> He's a diamond in the rough!!! Those eyes!!! Mmmmmmm!
> View attachment 15074


I am highly offended you are sexualizing my male brethren rather than seeing him for what he truly is...a person. You females and your sex on the mind 24/7 attitude is what makes it hard for innocent men like me to walk down the street and feel safe.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I am highly offended you are sexualizing my male brethren rather than seeing him for what he truly is...a person. You females and your sex on the mind 24/7 attitude is what makes it hard for innocent men like me to walk down the street and feel safe.


I'm going to treat you like the animals you are!!!
Cop Caught Masturbating To Cell Phone Porn In Patrol Car Is Arrested For Misconduct | The Smoking Gun


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

We won't get to see season 6 until it comes on Netflix, I'm not going to read the threads, though the temptation is there, watching the first 5 again so by the time I'm through the next season will be available, have fun


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

rstanek said:


> We won't get to see season 6 until it comes on Netflix, I'm not going to read the threads, though the temptation is there, watching the first 5 again so by the time I'm through the next season will be available, have fun


You no have cable?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Mish said:


> You no have cable?


Nope, got rid of it about 2 years ago


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Prepper News said:


> Ah...Carl growing up so fast makes it seem longer.


if they didn't trade off "Judiths" she'd be going to school soon ....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> I'm going to treat you like the animals you are!!!
> Cop Caught Masturbating To Cell Phone Porn In Patrol Car Is Arrested For Misconduct | The Smoking Gun


What's so weird about that? It's the only thing I do when I'm in a squad car.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

rstanek said:


> We won't get to see season 6 until it comes on Netflix, I'm not going to read the threads, though the temptation is there, watching the first 5 again so by the time I'm through the next season will be available, have fun


Same here, I want to scroll through but I don't want to spoil it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Might be some hope for Season 6 as the intro of Jesus is supposed to be big. He has a very large and evil role in the local community structure ...... according to the comic book. Yes, you heard right the TWD is a comic book story, and although there are some differences, it is following the comin tale rather closely.

Supposedly there is a large following of comic book readers. My source is a co worker, but I have stopped him short of giving me any spoilers...... well for the most part anyway.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I started to watch TWD once but got sidetracked by porn on on my phone so.........


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Funny, Norman Reedus on Kimmel...

The Walking Dead star Norman Reedus fights hoverboard zombies on Jimmy Kimmel Live | EW.com


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> What's so weird about that? It's the only thing I do when I'm in a squad car.


Me too, and I'm not even a cop.


----------

